# Aloo matter paneer



## Lando1818 (Apr 18, 2011)

Video Directions:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cq1LAZnQ-FU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Hey guys! I'm new to the forums.... But thought I'd give you one if my favorite recipes... Let me know what you think!

 Aloo Mattar Paneer:

Serving size: 10 servings

Ingredients: 

2 cups of Peas
4 Russet Potatoes
7 ounce of Paneer ( found at local indian store )
2 yellow onions
5-6 cloves of garlic
1 inch of ginger root
2 to 8 serrano chili peppers according to taste. Recommend 2 for average consumer.
3 Tomatoes
2 Table spoons of Oil
2 table spoons of Tomato Paste or Puree ( optional )
1/4 bunch of Cilantro ( Optional )
2 Table spoons of Garam Masala ( found at local indian store )
1 Table Spoon of Tumeric
2 - 4 table spoon of Salt (to taste)
4 - 6 cups of Water


----------



## Josie1945 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome to DC. Thanks for posting your recipe.

Josie


----------

